# Replacing Fluval Chi Filter System with Aqueon 10



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

*Aqueon 10 on Fluval Chi too strong?*

I would like to replace the OEM fluval chi filtration system with an aqueon 10 HOB filter. i have 2 questions

1. is this a stupid idea? the reason is that I want to grow more plants so i'd need to get the filter that's in the dead center out of the way, so i'm replacing with the HOB

2. can i just slip the old fluval filter medium into the aqueon for seeding and immediate use of the filter? i checked that there's sufficient space for both the fluval and aqueon filters to fit

thanks.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

1. IDK
2. I don't see why not.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

i went ahead and did this... here are some pics in case u're interested
i'm guessing i should prob cut down on my 26w light now that the whole tank has direct exposure... and will have even more ridiculous evaporation than before


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

with the water constanlty evaporating, the distance between the waterline and filter constantly increases. i'm seeing a lot of air bubbles in the tank now and the surface is always swirling... see video






is that a bad thing, and is the filter too strong? 
i would increase the water level except my fish will jump out (one had done that last night )


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

No, doesn't look like it. You should see the flow that my 2026 does.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

I am firm believer in the idea that there is no such thing as over-filtration. My 10 gallon fry tank has an AquaClear 70 strapped to the side. How about a DIY acrylic lid from HD to cut down on the evaporation?


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I have removed the OEM filter from my Chi and am now using an Aquaclear 20.
for a top, I went to my local hardware store and had them cut me 10"x11" window glass (believe it was 3mm glass), siliconed on rubber feet to prevent it from shifting, then siliconed on top a glass ornamental handle.

You can never have enough filtration.

Yo can definately use the old filter media to speed up the re-seeding of bacteria for the cycle of the new filter (I did).

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

do you find that the 20's flow is too strong? i feel that the 10 on my chi is pretty strong

i had no idea you can get a piece of cut glass from the hardware store... does home depot or lowe's do that?

i'm running the old chi filter media in the new filter along with the new media and it seems to be doing well so far!



Betta Horde said:


> I have removed the OEM filter from my Chi and am now using an Aquaclear 20.
> for a top, I went to my local hardware store and had them cut me 10"x11" window glass (believe it was 3mm glass), siliconed on rubber feet to prevent it from shifting, then siliconed on top a glass ornamental handle.
> 
> You can never have enough filtration.
> ...


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I am using the pre filter as well as toping off the top of my filter with floss to tone down the flow. My Betta has not had any issues - it all depends on what your fish's personality is.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

oh i didn't think of a pre-filter... did you DIY one?

and can you please explain about the floss? thanks.

i did notice yesterday that a guppy was hiding under the filter... she did come out when there was food so i don't think she had issues... so i donno if it was just hiding from the flow


----------



## Betta Horde (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the Fluval Prefilter:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250

You can also adapt sponge filters to be pre-filters (this will really keep your water crystal clear but doesn't look very "clean" in a Chi - IMHO)

The floss is just that, remember the old corner filters that you packed with charcoal and cotton floss...I just use that floss, wad it up and stuff up my AC20's top to reduce the output of the waterfall. You can get a huge bag of floss for $3.00 at most LFS.

My advice would be to not over think it, keep it simple and make sure your fish are healthy and happy.


----------

